# Best tire size for 14x6 Rally II's?



## docmark1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just got new restored 14x6 Rally II's and was looking at tires. Amazingly several tire places can't tell me "for sure" what sizes will fit it because it's "an old wheel. I Know 215/70R 14's will. They were iffy about trying 225/70R 14's. What does everyone have to say about the best tire size for 14x6 Rally II's?
Thanks


----------



## ramairthree (Feb 28, 2009)

I am running P22570s fine on my 69. Thats the max I think you can go on the 6 inch rims and fit fine in my opinion. 




























I have a pair of 15x7s I am going to try on the back with P25570s. It will give me about an inch wider tire (and I want a little wider look) but the 70 profile will up my diameter for lower rpms when cruising, and I think they are going to fit fine without any lifting, will see.

As for the Dunlops, I like the classic raised white letter look.

They do not hook up all that well or leave very black marks for some reason. (from what some guy showed me with his car and his tires)










I hope the info and pics are some help.


----------

